# Plans for sloped floor nests?



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I can't find any free plans for nest boxes that have a sloped floor in them...andy ideas to try? I am thinking that I could just take a box and tip it forward and put a little 'cover' over the front to cover up any eggs but I'd rather have actual built plans for 'real next boxes' with a sloped floor if possible. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=81983 is a thread about a roll out design...seems a bit complex for something that's pretty simple...but it's got detailed plans and explanations....and she says it works well. also a link to another plan.

Basically, you need a slanted floor (you can just nail/screw in cleats at a slope to mount your floors on), and a "wall" which allows the egg to roll under it, but the chicken can't get to egg area. 

Most people use a simple piece of astroturf, or fakegrass welcome mat (short turf) for the bedding. Others use carpet pieces stapled down.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/for...bd&PHPSESSID=2d620c375e4f3dedb22416b1e76df42a no actual plans on the front page, but great pictures and dimensions. LONG discussion. This one rocks.

I also found a site that uses square oil containers, laid on the side, with the front top section cut off about 5 inches down the bucket. place buckets on a shelf, at an angle. Lay a landing pad over the front part of the bucket so the hens cant get to it..and you have a ready made roll out nest box. (the eggs roll out under the landing pad/entrance). http://forum.backyardpoultry.com/viewtopic.php?t=6988


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the the ideas! I will check into them!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you read down into the long thread from Opa (the 2nd link) there is a lady who used a Martha Stewart shelving unit...no back..one of those things that is like a stack of cubby holes. She added a roost/landing shelf on the front, and slanted the floors so the eggs rolled out the back onto another shelf. 

I love repurposing stuff!


----------

